# Hindi, Urdu: wounded



## savera

How would you differentiate the usage of these two words for wounded (zakhmi vs. ghayal)? Do they have different connotations in your mind? Is one used more than the other in certain contexts? thanks


----------



## Shounak

Zakhmi  means "wounded" and ghayal means "injured".
Injured means torn, cut or punctured.
A wound is an intentional attack on a person, for example, a knife attack or used in case of military context.
Injury is non-intentional, like car accident and others.

There are other words also like مجروح andبسمل which senior members can elucidate.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

घाव Also refers to wound, so I'm not sure if your explanation is entirely correct.

Zakhmi is also used for people injured in road accidents.


----------



## Alfaaz

savera said:
			
		

> How would you differentiate the usage of these two words for wounded (zakhmi vs. ghayal)? Do they have different connotations in your mind? Is one used more than the other in certain contexts? thanks


 This is an interesting question! The following opinions are merely based on observations, which can be limited or even wrong! Other forum members will hopefully provide corrections to any misconceptions below.

زخم/زخمی_ - zaxm/zaxmii_ are used in all kinds of context in Urdu ranging from a paper cut to stab or ballistic trauma! On the other hand, _ghaa'o/ghaa'il_ are perhaps not employed as frequently in colloquial language, despite the fact that they are used in literature. Therefore, when _ghaa'o/ghaa'il_ are used in colloquial language, they usually seem to indicate a serious _zaxm/zaxmii_. This may, however, be a regional difference. For example, Urdu speakers might not make the aforementioned associations in regions where Hindi is spoken (and were_ ghaa'o/ghaayal_ might be used more often). 

_zaxmii_ and _ghaa'il_ can have metaphoric usages as well, which can be somewhat different or similar (depending on context).

In light of the points above, here are a few illustrative sentences: 

_us ne sabzii kaaTte hu'e unglii zaxmii kar lii._

_woh jaNgal meN bhaagte bhaagte zaxmii/ghaa'il ho gayaa thaa. jab shahr pahuNchaa, to niDhaal thaa aur piine ke liye paanii maaNg rahaa thaa._


----------



## tonyspeed

I think the key here is that _zakhm/zaxm_ is actually a word meaning wound or gash. But then again there is also the word _ghaa'o/ghaav_ meaning wound or sore or bruise from which we get g_haayal/ghaay'il._ I wonder which adjective you would use for a person _jis ko choT lag gayii_.. Is there a corresponding word for that? Or would you just use a part-participle?


----------



## Dib

tonyspeed said:


> I wonder which adjective you would use for a person _jis ko choT lag gayii_.. Is there a corresponding word for that? Or would you just use a part-participle?



I have heard the word चोटिल/choTil for that once in a while. But it doesn't seem to be a very common word.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

tonyspeed said:


> I think the key here is that _zakhm/zaxm_ is actually a word meaning wound or gash. But then again there is also the word _ghaa'o/ghaav_ meaning wound or sore or bruise from which we get g_haayal/ghaay'il._ I wonder which adjective you would use for a person _jis ko choT lag gayii_.. Is there a corresponding word for that? Or would you just use a part-participle?


choT usually refers to a small injury, so there is hardly ever a need to use an adjective to describe the said person. But, as Dib ji said, choTil can be used.

When choT refers to a major injury e.g. dimaaG par choT, I don't think choTil would be appropriate.


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> I wonder which adjective you would use for a person _jis ko choT lag gayii_.. Is there a corresponding word for that?


 Platts lists the following adjective and verb, but I doubt these are commonly used in modern Urdu (and even Hindi...?!), if at all:


> H چٿہا चुटिहा _ćutihā_ (see _ćoṭ_), adj. Wounded, stricken, hurt.





> H چٿالنا चुटालना _ćuṭālnā_ (_ćutāl˚_ = _ćoṭ_, q.v.+caus. aff. _āl_), v.t. To wound, to hurt; to attack (=_ćoṭ karnā_).


----------



## mundiya

Shounak said:


> Zakhmi  means "wounded" and ghayal means "injured".
> Injured means torn, cut or punctured.
> A wound is an intentional attack on a person, for example, a knife attack or used in case of military context.
> Injury is non-intentional, like car accident and others.
> 
> There are other words also like مجروح andبسمل which senior members can elucidate.



There is no difference in the core meanings of "zaxmii" and "ghaayal", but "ghaayal" has a figurative usage too.

Ex.: vo prem se ghaayal ho gayaa.

zaxmii is not used in this manner. It doesn't fit the above sentence. However, there is "zaxmii dil", and also "ghaayal dil", "ghaayal man", etc.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Ghaayal is indeed in my view more intense and perhaps even romanticised at the very least so far as Urdu is concerned. I once came across a thread where someone said that ghaayal isn't used in Urdu, and I will beg to differ. However, yes it is used infrequently and mostly reserved for literature.


----------



## littlepond

In the famous film "Mere Mehboob", Johnny Walker is "ghayal miya": could not have been "zakhmi miya". So, yes, there are subtle differences.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Yes, however we do use zaxmii for feelings as well in that jazbaat zaxmii karnaa means to hurt someone's feelings. In that context ghaayal would make no sense. Thence, absolutely agree with your premise that their is subtlety in the differences of their usage.


----------



## marrish

_*ghaa'o*_ _khaayaa hu'aa_ = _ghaayal_ OR *ghaa'il* (an alternative form of this word).


----------



## Qureshpor

mundiya said:


> There is no difference in the core meanings of "zaxmii" and "ghaayal", but "ghaayal" has a figurative usage too.
> 
> Ex.: vo prem se ghaayal ho gayaa.
> 
> zaxmii is not used in this manner. It doesn't fit the above sentence. However, there is "zaxmii dil", and also "ghaayal dil", "ghaayal man", etc.



I am not sure if there is any difference in meaning between zaxmii and Ghaayal. zaxmii is ALSO used in figurative sense. Just a couple of examples to illustrate my point.

jab fasl kaTii to kyaa dekhaa
kuchh dard ke TuuTe gajre the
kuchh *zaxmii xwaab* the kaaNToN par
kuchh KHaakistar se kajre the

Ahmed Faraz (1931-2008)

tum yahaaN se haTo, xudaa ke liye
jaa'o, vuh Vietnam ke jaNgal
us ke masluub shahr, *zaxmii gaa'oN*
jin ko Anjil paRhne vaaloN ne

From Ibn-i-Maryam (The son of Mary/Jesus) by Kaifi Azami (1919-2002)


----------



## Sheikh_14

How would you refer to player injuries would all of the above suit the subject matter? "4 players are injured/nursing injuries" in that context will the extent of their injuries define which terms are used? Does one have to have a visible wound to be defined as zaxmii I.e. are gashes necessary or can a fractured arm be a zaxm too?


----------



## Qureshpor

I understand a "zaxm" to be an open wound, however minor. On the other hand an injury may not always imply the inclusion of a "zaxm/ghaa'o". One can simply suffer from a "choT", without a visible wound. I would place a fractured arm in the category of a choT.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> I understand a "zaxm" to be an open wound, however minor. On the other hand an injury may not always imply the inclusion of a "zaxm/ghaa'o". One can simply suffer from a "choT", without a visible wound. I would place a fractured arm in the category of a choT.



I see it that way too, from what I understand a zakhm is a wound rather than an injury through and through in which case how would you referred to the injured? Would those khilaaRii be choT-zadagaan, shikastagaan or are we better off just sticking to the English injured? Another term that comes to mind is the Arabic derived majruuH. If a fracture or bone dislocation cannot be defined as a zaxm.

"X has been nursing a knee injury for the past two seasons running."

"X guzashta 2 mausam se apnii choT ko/kaa suljhaa rahaa/ii hai/madaawaa kar rahaa/ii hai"

I would like to add the caveat that Platts sees it differently in that a zakhm can be an internal injury or a visible wound P زخم zaḵẖm, vulg. zaḵẖam [prob. jagh˚, fr. Zend rt. jan, redupl.+aff. man; S. जघ, by redupl. fr. rt. हन्+मन्], s.m. (f.?), Wound, sore, scar, cut, gash; fracture; injury; damage; loss (syn. ghāʼo; ćoṭ.

According to the above, a fracture can be defined as a zakhm. The jury is still out.

Similarly, when we figuratively speak of jazbaat being zaxmii that is akin to feelings being hurt rather than wounded per se. Although you can see it both ways. MajruuH is another term used in that context. Having put some thought into this any wound or injury that requires operating or medical care is a zaxm and thus the person would be zaxmii or majruuH. A choT on the other hand relates to injuries that are minor and therefore won't require a jarraaH I.e. a surgeon. Bearing that in mind zaxmii seems perfectly acceptable for an injured player especially if he/she will have to be on the treatment table. How about majruuHaan for the injured?

Using the above as a reference point if a term were to be coined for an injury list as is the norm for player injuries in various sports what term would make sense to fellow foreros:

ZaxmiyoN kii fehrist
Zaxm-fehrist/ zaxmoN kii fehrist.
Fehrist E zaxmiiaan.
MajruuHaan-fehrist/fehrist E majruuHaan.


----------

